# Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

Ich mische einfach mal mit ...  ... welche Seerosensorte (bitte mit Namen) empfehlt ihr bei knapp 1m Tiefe?
Mir gefallen die mit den großen Blättern ... nur leider werden diese Blätter in meinem Teich nicht mal ansatzweise halb so groß ... 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Nix da, die Frage ist doch eine ganz andere. 

Vielleicht könntest Du noch sagen, welche Farbe Du bevorzugst, dann fällt den Fachleuten das Suchen leichter ....


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Du bist ja knallhart Christine 

Die Farbe ist mir völlig egal ... ich mag jede Farbe 
Ich hatte mal so eine Teichmummel ... diese Wildform mit den kleinen gelben Blüten. Eigentlich hätte so ein Blatt um die 25cm haben sollen ... hatte aber nur bis 10cm.
Wenn die Seerose das halten würde, was die Beschreibung verspricht, würde mir 1 Stück schon reichen ... sie soll den Koi ja nur bischen Schatten und Versteckmöglichkeit bieten ... und für mich hübsch aussehen 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

So Leute,

die Teichsaison hat begonnen und mein neuer Teich wird bald fertig sein ... ha ha ha, war'n Scherz ...:smoki ... dauert schon noch.
Aber meine Frage nach den passenden Seerosen für 1m Tiefe hab ich immer noch nicht beantwortet bekommen 
Noch könnte ich die Zone auch auf 75cm abflachen ... aber eben nicht mehr lange. Wenn die Steine dann stehen ist es zu spät.

Dann werde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen was ich möchte ...

Ich will eine Seerose die GROSSE Blätter hat ... das ist meine/r einzige/r Bedingung/Wunsch an die Pflanze. 
Die Blütenfarbe und Form ist mir völlig egal ... ich möchte sie nur als kleinen Schattenspender und als Versteckmöglichkeit für meine Kois einsetzen. Es gibt ja sonst keine Pflanzen weiter in dem Teich ...

Hat denn keiner eine Idee was ich da für eine Seerose nehmen kann???

Mandy


----------



## jenso (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hallo,
unsere Seerose aus der Tiefe "Rene Gerard" hat auch nicht so große Blätter wie angegeben. 
Du wirst die Seerose ja bestimmt in einen Pflanzkorb setzen. Dann rechne die Tiefe ab Oberkante Substrat im Korb. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Gut Jens,

wenn ich ab Oberkante Korb rechne, dann bin ich bei 1m bei einer Pflanztiefe von ca. 65cm ... 
Die 75cm Tiefe kann ich dann wohl weglassen, das wäre sicher zu flach.

Wie groß sollten denn die Blätter Deiner Seerose sein und wie groß sind sie wirklich geworden?

Mandy

PS: Mensch Jens ... Danke für den Namen Deiner Seerose ... beim Googeln nach ihr, habe ich bei NaturaGart die passenden Körbe für meinen Pflanzenfilter gefunden ...  Das Stichwort heißt Seerosenkörbe, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen


----------



## zahnfee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit großen Seerosen, aber wie wärs mit der?

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...-Marliacea-Carnea----Winterharte-Seerose.html

Blätter sollen ca. 24 cm und die Blüten ca. 18 cm werden...hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Plätscher (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hallo,

wenn es auf die Blüte nicht ankommt, dann wäre das etwas für dich http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbe_Teichrose


----------



## jenso (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Die Blätter sollen wohl so 25 cm im Durchmesser werden können. Bei mir schaffen sie aber die 20 kaum.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hallo,



zahnfee schrieb:


> Blätter sollen ca. 24 cm und die Blüten ca. 18 cm werden...



Also 24cm wären prima ... 

@ Jürgen,

Die __ gelbe Teichrose hatte ich schon mal, die sogenannte Teichmummel. Die hat nicht überlebt. Das ist die einzige See-/Teichrose, die meine Koi aufgefressen haben. Die Rhizome wurden so weggefressen, dass sie eingegangen ist.

@ Jenso,

in welcher Tiefe steht die Seerose und hast Du die Gleiche wie "Zahnfee" (hab ich den Namen irgendwo nicht mitgekriegt?) ...?

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

eine gute Informationsquelle zu Seerosen ist auch hier zu finden. Gehört zu meinen bevorzugten Seerosenseiten.

Ich hab in 75 cm Tiefe eine "__ Almost Black", die hat, wenn sie genügend Platz bekommt grosse Blätter und wunderschöne Blüten.

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es mir ja eigentlich völlig wurscht ist, wie die Blüten aussehen ... muß ich aber sagen ... die ist toll 

Okay, ich habe jetzt gaaanz viel Input und Lesestoff bekommen und mal schauen welche Seerose ich mir dann rauspicken werde ...

Vielen lieben Dank an Alle 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Mandi,
hier ist der berühmte Link zu verschiedenen mit Teichtiefe.


----------



## rosenkranz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Ich hänge meine Pflanzkörbe immer auf die bevorzugte Höhe !


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Mandi,
> hier ist der berühmte Link zu verschiedenen mit Teichtiefe.



wo finde ich da die Teichtiefe ? ich lese nur allgemein *Beratung* 

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Naja, die Blattgrößen stehen leider auch nicht dabei ... oder bin ich schon betriebsblind?

Mandy


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Ich habe bei mir die Seerosen der Größe nach auf 3 Wassertiefen.

Einen gelben Seerosenzwerg von Thundergirl auf 50cm. Eine weisse Seerose aus meinem alten Teich auf 90cm und eine rote Attraktion auf 80 cm.

Letztes Jahr war Neuanlage - ich hoffe dieses Jahr auf die ersten Blüten, letztes Jahr gabs nur kleine Blätter.


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Naja, die Blattgrößen stehen leider auch nicht dabei ... oder bin ich schon betriebsblind?
> 
> Mandy



schau mal z.B.  hier, so ist es für alle Seerosen gestaffelt, find es ne tolle Beschreibung

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Naja, mir gehts ja nicht wirklich um die Blüten ... ich brauche GROSSE Blätter 

@ Willi,

wie bist Du an die Daten gekommen? Ich hab das vorhin nicht hinbekommen 
Ich glaube ich sollte ins Bett gehen ... 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

dann nimm die Nymphaea 'Madame Wilfon Gonnère', bekommt grosse Blätter und ist starkwüchsig

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Die Blätter ... ein Traum ... ich glaube ich hab mich verliebt  in die Blätter 

Mandy


----------



## Elfriede (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

ehrlich gesagt, achte ich bei meinen Seerosen kaum auf die empfohlenen Pflanztiefen. Oft schwimmen abgerissene Teile im Teich herum und finden irgendwann selbst einen Ankerplatz und ich belasse sie dort, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, das ich letzte Woche gemacht habe. Sie wächst und blüht in nur 13 cm Tiefe. 


 


Eine Texas Dawn habe ich heute in einer Tiefe von 2,20m entdeckt, sie schiebt gerade ein Blatt in Richtung Oberfläche.

Nur bei den tropischen Seerosen gehe ich nie unter 50cm Tiefe, ihre Kindeln suchen sich ihren Platz im Teich selbst.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*







Blätter: 
fast rund und dunkelgrün, ca. 20-30 cm Ø, geschlossener und teil-weise überlappender Einschnitt, brauner Stiel

Die hab ich... __ Attraction.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Jetzt wird es aber gemein ... 20-30cm große Blätter ... Wirklich?
Hammer .. auf welcher Tiefe steht Deine?

Meine Liebe gerät ins Schwanken ... schiete ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Willli,
auf der Seite ist ein Link für eine Excel Tabelle.
Damit kann man auch seinen Beatand erfassen und die neuen gut raussuchen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Mandy,
ich denke du solltest eher nach dem Geschmack gehen als nach der Blattgröße oder Pflanztiefe.
Bestell einfach mal 5 Sorten und probiere welche deinen am schlechtesten schmecken. 

Alle anderen haben wohl, unabhängig von der Tiefe, wenig Changen große Blätter zu entwickeln.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber gemein ... 20-30cm große Blätter ... Wirklich?
> Hammer .. auf welcher Tiefe steht Deine?
> 
> Meine Liebe gerät ins Schwanken ... schiete ...
> ...



Meine ist ja noch jung und hat noch kleinere Blätter... aber so steht es in der Beschreibung im Seerosenforum.

Meine steht auf 80cm tiefe.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Joerg schrieb:


> ich denke du solltest eher nach dem Geschmack gehen als nach der Blattgröße oder Pflanztiefe.
> Bestell einfach mal 5 Sorten und probiere welche deinen am schlechtesten schmecken.
> 
> Alle anderen haben wohl, unabhängig von der Tiefe, wenig Changen große Blätter zu entwickeln.



Moin Jörg,

mir sind die Blätter aber wichtiger als die Blüte ... 5Stück? Bist Du irre? Ich hab doch schon 2 Stück und mehr als max 3-4 bekomme ich nicht auf die Stufe. Mehr mag ich auch gar nicht ... das reicht vollkommen.

Warum sillen die wenig Chancen haben große Blätter zu entwickeln? Wegen der Fische oder wegen der Nährstoffe?

@ Jürgen,

80cm wäre gut ... na mal schauen welche ich mir hole 

Mandy


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hoi Mandy

probiers mal mit einer "__ Arc en ciel"
Die hat neben einer ordentlicher Blattgröße auch noch eine phantastische Blattfarbe.
Ich liebe diese "Zicke", die auch noch wunderscöne weiße Blüten hat und bei mir bis Ende September blüht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hallo Mandy,

ich habe eine grooooße Seerose unten im schwarzen Loch versenkt. 
Seit 2 Jahren habe ich den Vorsatz das Ding los zu werden. (Hat mich auch schon einen Folienflicken gekostet)
Ich würde keine großen Seerosen mehr im Teich haben wollen, sondern nur noch kleine Süße, damit man auch im schwarzen Loch was sehen kann.
unten im schwarzen Loch haben sich bei mir etlliche Pflanzen angesiedelt und ich finde es schaden, dass ich die nur im Herbst sehe, wenn ich die Seerosenblätter ausreiße. 
Außerdem finde ich es ganz schöne Teichverschmutzer. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie hoch die Schlammschicht da unten ist, nur von vergammelten Seerosenblättern ist (Die, die ich nicht erwischt habe). 

Ich finde die Seerosen sehr schön, aber viele kleine Sorten sind glaube ich insgesamt besser in einem Teich, als ein Monstertiefseeseerose.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hey Thomas,

der Unterschied: ich habe kein schwarzes Loch ... ich habe 4m x 5m und in 2m Tiefe 2x BA's.
Da ist nix mit wenig Licht und nix mit Schlamm am Boden 

@ Eugen,

Danke, die muß ich mir mal anschauen.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.. haben gerade ne Gladostonia gekauft, Blattdurchmesser ca 40 cm.. Wassertiefe 90-150 cm   weisse Blüten..


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.. haben gerade ne Gladostonia gekauft, Blattdurchmesser ca 40 cm.. Wassertiefe 90-150 cm   weisse Blüten..



Wow, 40cm ... aber ich komme nur auf eine Gesamttiefe von 1m und eine Pflanztiefe von ca. 65cm. 
Ansonsten wäre das voll goil 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

das wärs doch Mandy

LG Willi


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

guggst du:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/589

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/10&pictureid=5566

Die Blätter sind ALLE unterschiedlich und bis zu 25cm im Durchmesser.
Tiefe bei ca 60cm


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

@ Mandy


wenn die sich mal bei uns eingelebt hat mach ich Fotos...  ist aber eine Starke Pflanze die wir geschickt bekommen haben, da sind jetzt schon einige grosse Blätter von gut 20 cm Durchmesser dran...


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ wenn die sich mal bei uns eingelebt hat mach ich Fotos...  ist aber eine Starke Pflanze die wir geschickt bekommen haben, da sind jetzt schon einige grosse Blätter von gut 20 cm Durchmesser dran...



Ich bitte darum 

@ Eugen,

die sieht schick aus ... mal sehen welche hier mein Favorit wird.

@ Willi,

auch eine sehr schöne Seerose. Wie ist denn der Blattdurchmesser?

Oh man, ich merke schon, die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach. Ich glaube ich muß mir langsam die Namen und Blattgrößen notieren ... es werden ja immer mehr.
Aber schön für mich 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hi Mandy, 

das meine ich ja. Bei Dir ist es noch nicht dunklel im Teich, Wenn eine üppig wachsende Seerose den Teich übernimmt, wirds Finster.

Ich würde auch lieber in die Tiefen meines Teiches blicken können, statt dessen nur 100te Seerosenblätter..., die ich immer fleißig ausreiße, damit es freie Wasserflächen gibt.

Gut, die Seerose ist mindestens 20 Jahre alt und zuletzt beim Umzug aus dem Wald gestutz wurden, aber Freude macht sie mir nicht. 

Ich weiß aktuell nicht, wie groß Dein Teich ist, aber wenn Du weiß nicht fast 0,2 m² Fläche pro Blatt hast und das bei 100  Blättern sind 20 m² finster.

Ist halt Ansichtssache. ich tendiere zu vielen kleinen in vielen Farben und würde mir keine so große Sorte wieder in den Teich stellen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Hey Thomas,

ich kaufe mir auch nur 1 !!! Pflanze dazu (hab doch noch 2 kleine Seerosen). Wie im Thread gesagt, 4m x 5m x 2m ... die Stufe wird nur für eine Korbbreite ausreichen, so dass ich 3 Seerosen hinstellen kann. Aber die Blätter meiner Jetzigen sind nur ca. 5cm ... das ist mir zu lütt bei ca. 10 Blättern.
Ich will was Ordentliches ... etwas, was ordentlich zuwuchert mit grooooßen Blättern 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Seerose bei 1 m Tiefe?*

Willst meine haben?

Die wächst auch in 1,50 Meter Tiefe und in den Miniteichen mit keine Ahnung 50 cm Tiefe.

Für Dich würde ich die aus dem Teich angeln, dann haste was ordentliches... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

